# Scorpion bmx



## nightrider (Nov 20, 2022)

Yeah, I know. Sorry but no photos yet(didn't have my phone). Anyway, there is an early 80`s Scorpion at the local co-op. All og, rust free, pads and decent paint. Has Skywaytuff wheels, but don't know what gen. Ashtubla forged stem and one piece cranks. Tange BB and suntour coaster brake. They want $500. Bike is red with yellow wheels. What are your thoughts? Will get some pics next time they are open.


----------



## sworley (Nov 20, 2022)

Looks like some of their models were of decent quality: https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/search?year-start=1967&year-end=2023&company[]=70


----------



## tacochris (Nov 21, 2022)

I think when it comes to a bike like that, the worth is in the sum of its parts and it sounds to me like its holding onto some nice equipment.


----------

